# Bodenablauf zieht viel weniger als der Skimmer



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo leute,
Seit gestern läuft nun der Teich.
Nun habe ich aber das problem das der Skimmer mehr also viel mehr Wasser ziehtals der Bodenablauf.
Noch stehen die Tonnen ninimal unter Teichniveau. Das werde ich aber noch ändern.
Der BA läuft unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ein.
Der Skimmer auf der gleichen höhe?
Wie kann das sein?
Ich bin der Meinung das wenn die tonne voll ist sogar keine Bewegung mehr in der BA röhre ist.
Ich sehe den strumpf in der Tonne über der muffe rein und raus aus dem rohr kommen.
Was läuft da schief?


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Apr. 2017)

Bodenablauf verstopft.

Kannst du den Skimmer und den Bodenablauf zu machen?
Tonne leer machen und jetzt den Schieber vom BA auf.

Bodenablauf zu, kenne ich zu gut. Ich habe ihn fast immer frei bekommen.
Ich hoffe, dieses Jahr wird es besser. Der Nachbar hat einige Kiefern weg genommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Apr. 2017)

Ja? Meinst su wirklich. Ich habe auch schon dran gedacht. Aber es kommt ja wasser wenn die tonne z.B. leer ist. Halt nicht sehr viel aber es kommt.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Apr. 2017)

> Halt nicht sehr viel aber es kommt.


Das war für mich genau der Anhaltspunkt!

Das 100er Rohr vom BA muß beim Aufschiebern fast vollständig mit Wasser gefüllt sein.

Oft habe ich es mit Rückspülen hinbekommen.
Ich habe in meine Pumpenkammer-Regentonne 2 Meter KG an den Flansch zum BA gesteckt. Also senkrecht nach oben. Das Rohr habe ich mit Wasser gefüllt. die Frau hat dann den Schieber gezogen. Zwei, drei Mal, dann war er wieder frei.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Apr. 2017)

Ah ok. Dann muss ich mir mal was zurecht basteln und mir 2 m KG wieder zulegen. Ob es klappt ist eine sache.
Denn meine Leitung sieht so aus.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Apr. 2017)

Auf wieviele Meter schätzt du dein Rohr vom BA?

Bei mir sind es ca 4 Meter bis in die Tonne. Nach 3 Metern kommt der Schieber, und dann mit 67° Knick zur Tonne, nochmal einen Meter.

Ich habe auch schon mal mit einer klassischen Spirale aus dem Baumarkt etwas ausrichten können.

Hast du Bäume in der Nähe? Oder was könnte die Verstopfung ausgelöst haben?


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen!

Der Teich läuft doch erst seit Gestern, da dürfte doch noch nichts verstopft sein. Ich könnte mir aber auch eine Luftblase im Saugrohr des BA vorstellen.


----------



## meinereiner (2. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen Andy,
es lässt sich auf den Bildern leider nicht so gut erkennen, ob die Leitung vom BA tatsächlich immer aufsteigend ist.
Aber falls du tatsächlich irgendwo auf der Strecke einmal wieder nach unten gehst, und wenn es nur einige Zentimeter sind, dann wird es eine Luftblase sein.

Servus
Robert


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Apr. 2017)

Von BA zur Tonne sind es max. 7 meter.
Leider habe ich gefälle nach unten im Rohr. 
Wie kann ich das denn am besten lösen wenn es eine luftblase sein sollte?
Mit dem dreck kann ich mir es eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen aber es lag schon einiges am Grund im BA mit blättern und modder.


----------



## meinereiner (2. Apr. 2017)

Ich wäre für Aufgraben und nochmal sauber verlegen.

Servus
Robert


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Apr. 2017)

Aufgraben würde mir nicht viel bringen da ich an die Verbindungen nicht mehr ran komme.
Die liegen nämlich unter der Mauer.
Eine idee die ich jetzt habe ist:
Innenreduzierung für KG 110 zu ht 50.
Da die pumpe sammelkammer seitig ran und wasser marsch.
Wobei ich denke das das nicht viel bringen wird außer ich gehe saugseitig ran


----------



## meinereiner (2. Apr. 2017)

Also ist das Problem an der Stelle an der das grüne Rohr schräg von unten kommt und du dann in die Waagrechte unter die Mauer gehst?
Dort geht es dann nochmal nach unten?

Aber die Verbindungen muss du ja nicht lösen. Du müsstest nur so weit aufgraben, dass du das ganze Rohr, so wie es ist, entsprechend anhebst. Oder stößt es dann an die Mauer?


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Könntest du uns mal genau erklären oder anhand eines Bildes mit Markieruung zeigen wo der höchste Punkt im Rohr ist.

Dann könnte man auch eine konkrete Hilfestellung geben. Wenn das Freigraben des Rohrs wirklich zu aufwendig ist, könnte mann am höchsten Punkt ein 5 mm Loch in die KG Leitung bohren. Dann ein 6mm Gewinde einschneiden und mit einer 6 er Edelstahlschraube nach dem Entlüften  wieder verschließen.

Freigraben und richtig verlegen wäre natürlich die elegantere Lösung!


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Ich vermute dass das Rohr vom Zugschieber zur Tonne Gegengefälle hat und im Bereich des Zugschiebers die Luftblase hängt.

 

Ich meine auf dem Bild erkennen zu können das das vordere Rohr im Vergleich zum hinteren Rohr Gefälle in Richtung Tonne hat.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2017)

Ein nach oben geschlossener Bogen bringt immer viel Ärger in den Leitungen.
Bei mir war es ein in der Biokammer aufgesteckter 45° Bogen nach unten auf einer der KG 125 Rückläufe.
Ich dachte, ohne Dichtring blubbert Luft da raus..Pustekuchen.

Ein Rücklauf war komplett dicht!!
Ich konnte aber das Problem in der Biokammer schnell wegbohren...

Es hilft in diesem Fall nur eine Entlüftung (Bohrung, Nippel oder aufgeklebter Schlauchstutzen-Abzweig TStück - oder Neuverlegung.
Die Mauer im Weg...da war doch Väterchen Frost am Nagen..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Apr. 2017)

@trampelkraut genau da vermute ich auch die Luftblase/Luftsack.
Ich werde morgen bei gehen und den graben auf machen. 
Ohhh man wieder den rasen zerstören. Aber naja dann ist es wenigstens richtig. 
Ich hoffe wirklich das es das ist.
Im anschluss wird das Wasser in den Tonnen dann nochmal komplett abgelassen und die Tonnen mittels Schlauch waage 3 bis 5 cm über Wasserniveau ausgerichtet.
Somit bis morgen, gute Nacht.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2017)

Alle Tonnen hochsetzen erledigt das Bläschen auch!
Sowas kann eben mal in der Bauhektik passieren..und dient dann hier wieder als Hinweis für andere!
Danke.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Apr. 2017)

Sooooooo....
      
Alles hochgelegt.
Ich hab dadurch sogar 20 cm weniger Rohrleitung was nun nicht relevant ist aber ich musste es erwähnen.
Bevor ich alles zu gemacht habe, habe ich alles angeschlossen und den schieber gezogen. 
Und wie schnell die tonne voll war. WOW dachte ich, es läuft. 
Es kam auch ordentlich luft noch mit raus gekrochen als die tonne schon voll war.
Leider habe ich keinen sand, sodass 7ch alles mit erde und steine unterfüttert habe. So viel Gewicht ist ja nun nicht drauf auf der Leitung. 

Vielen dank für eure tipps.
Nu muss ich nur noch den Filter anheben.
Das wird nachher mit der schlauchwaage gemacht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Apr. 2017)

Alarm!!!
Ich hab die Filterwannen nun auf Teichniveau gestellt.
Plus 5 cm drüber. 
Nun hab ich einen guten einlauf in die Tonne aber auch nur solange die Tonne nicht voll ist.
Ist das normal????
Der skimmer zieht gar nicht mehr da muss ich nun das rohr auch hoch holen. Kacke warum nicht gleich mit gemacht!!!
Sind meine einläufe allgemein zu hoch?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch einige tipps.


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Nun hab ich einen guten einlauf in die Tonne aber auch nur solange die Tonne nicht voll ist.


es kann ja nur soviel in die Tonne laufen wie herausgepumpt wird - wie weit sinkt der Wasserstand in den tonnen wenn die pumpe mit 100% läuft


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Apr. 2017)

Soooo.....
Erstmal hab ich nun auch den Skimmer nach oben geholt.
Und ich denke ich habe meinen Fehler!!!
Ich hab die tonnen noch um 11cm höher gestellt und bin mit der Oberkante 5 cm über dem Teichniveau.
Aaaaaber....
Meine Durchläufe sind 110mm und unter dem rand.





Somit ist das rohr etwas weniger als die hälfte gefüllt und ich habe nicht genug durchlauf zu den weiteren tonnen.
Oder sehe ich das verkehrt?


----------



## ikke (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo erst mal.
Leider kann ich der Diskussion nicht ganz folgen. 
Ich habe meinen Auslass für den Bodenablauf 80 cm unter Teich Niveau. Die Durchflussmenge dürfte bei ca. 50000 l/h liegen.
Wie weit liegt bei dir die höchste Stelle unter Teich Niveau?
Beim Skimmer verhält es sich ähnlich . 
Im allgemeinen gilt: Wasser fließt nicht bergauf.
Druck und Gegendruck usw. usw.


----------



## ikke (5. Apr. 2017)

Hier mal ein paar alte Bilder


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Apr. 2017)

@ikke 
Das hätte ich auch so gemacht wenn ich es gewusst hätte. 
So habe ich den auslauf von Skimmer und Bodenablauf ca 30 cm unter teichniveau.
Aber die Durchläufe von tonne zu tonne sind innerhalb des Teichniveau sodass  nur 4 bis 5 cm vom durchlauf rohr gefüllt ist.
Nu werde ich mit den ganzen tonnen um 5 cm runter gehen und hoffe das ich dann genügend durchlauf habe.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> So habe ich den auslauf von Skimmer und Bodenablauf ca 30 cm unter teichniveau.


das reicht ja auch um das wasser in die erste tonne laufen zu lassen.
wieviel cm hast du in der ersten tonne bis zum oberen rand wenn die schieber offen sind  - das ist dann der wert um den du die tonne absenken kannst, achte aber auf die zuleitungen (luftblase im rohr)

Teich <==> erste Tonne 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Nu werde ich mit den ganzen tonnen um 5 cm runter gehen und hoffe das ich dann genügend durchlauf habe.


du kannst das ganz genau einstellen das die verbindungen von tonne zu tonne ganz im wasser sind.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Apr. 2017)

Und dann senkt die Pumpe in der letzten Tonne den Wasserspiegel ab, damit es nachläuft...und das Rohr ist wieder frei....

Der Zulauf in die erste Tonne ist ja jetzt OK mit den beiden KG110- obwohl ich nicht weiß, was Du im Winter gegen Frostschäden machen wirst....

Die Zwischenverbindungen der Tonnen sollten hydr. möglichst wenig Widerstand haben, um hohe Wasserstandsdiff. von Tonne zu Tonne zu vermeiden bei laufender Pumpe....

Bau mal die Tonnenverbindungen alle neu!
Alles auseinander- Tonnen ggf. 90° drehen, alte Verbindungsrohre zukleben (es gibt "Deckel für KG-Rohrenden) und neue Verbindungen in etwas sicherer "Tiefe" anbringen- so -20cm unter Teichniveau und in größeren Querschnitt als KG 110.

Holzbretter unter der Tonne..sind irgendwann Humus.

Wie oder was kommt in die Tonnen als Filtermaterial? Wie wird das Filtermaterial durchströmt- wie werden Kurzschlußstrecken vermieden- Wasser ist faul....und sucht sich den leichtesten Weg.

Haben die Tonnen Bodenabläufe zum Schmutz ablassen?

Zu den HT Abläufen....wurde schon was geschrieben...


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Haben die Tonnen Bodenabläufe zum Schmutz ablassen?


schaut so aus==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/542211/







ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bau mal die Tonnenverbindungen alle neu!


ich würde es erst mal mit der richtigen höhe probieren, pumpe in die letzte tonne & vollgas auf die pumpe - dann wird es sich schon zeigen wie der *flow* ist

neue löcher sind ja schnell gebohrt / alte zukleben dauert länger



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Holzbretter unter der Tonne..sind irgendwann Humus.


----------



## ikke (5. Apr. 2017)

Dein höchsterPunkt ist 30cm unter Teich Niveau? Dann (Sorry) aber kannst du das vergessen. 
Die Berechnung geht dann immer von den 30cm aus, egal wo und wie hoch / tief du deine Tonnen stellst. Du bekommst keinen Flow.
Am besten alles noch einmal auf Anfang . 
Glaube mir es lohnt sich.
Du wirst später auch Probleme mit Schmutzablagerungen im Rohr kämpfen.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2017)

ikke schrieb:


> Die Berechnung geht dann immer von den 30cm aus,


hallo ikke, kannst du das bitte mal genauer erklären -


----------



## ikke (5. Apr. 2017)

Wenn das Rohr an der höchsten Stelle 30cm unter dem Wasserspiegel endet ist es doch egal wie tief du dann Anschließend die Tonnen eingräbst.
Das Wasser muss immer erst hoch zu diesem Punkt. 
Es ist also immer so als wenn du die Tonne an dieser Stelle anschließt.
Das einzige was noch etwas Druck bringt ist der (glaube das heißt) Hydrostatische Druck. 
Bitte verbessere mich wenn ich unrecht hab, bin leider kein Physiker.

Aber die Erfahrung ist der beste Lehrmeister. Hatte das gleiche Problem.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2017)

ikke schrieb:


> Das Wasser muss immer erst hoch zu diesem Punkt.


das muss nicht hoch - das ist schon da (kommunizierende röhren)

das einzige was nicht optimal sein kann ist die rohrverlegung (90° bögen, senkrechte rohrstrecken), da kann dann was im rohr liegen bleiben




ikke schrieb:


> Das einzige was noch etwas Druck bringt ist der (glaube das heißt) Hydrostatische Druck.


da ja der filter und Teich ein geschlossenes (verbundenes) system sind bewegt sich erstmal gar nix (ruhendes system).
wenn aber die pumpe aus der letzten tonne in den teich pumpt entsteht eine differenz in den wasserpegeln die durch nachfließen wieder ausgelichen wird.
nachfließen kann aber nur soviel wie herausgepumpt wird und durch die rohrquerschnitte durchgeht. 
optimal saugt die pumpe weniger wie nachfließt, da sie sonst trockenlaufen kann.

und hier noch ein paar links 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrostatisches_Paradoxon


----------



## ikke (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mitch,
Das ist super erklärt, ist auch logisch. Man lernt nie aus.

Aber ich hatte den Auslass auch erst ca. 30 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel und hatte das gleiche Problem.
Meine 20000 Liter Pumpe hat den Filter leer gesaugt.
Dann bin ich auf 80 cm gegangen und es läuft.
Auch wenn es unlogisch ist.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2017)

ikke schrieb:


> Meine 20000 Liter Pumpe hat den Filter leer gesaugt.


wo hast du die pumpe: am anfang oder am ende des filters?
wie hoch ist die wasserstands differenz zwischen pumpe ein/aus?


----------



## ikke (5. Apr. 2017)

Habe die Pumpe am Ende der Filterkette.
Kann leider keine Bilder machen bin auf Dienstreise. 
Der Kammerfilter auf den Bildern ist nicht aktuell. 
Habe einen Tonnenfilter.
Aber ich glaube wir sollten lieber eine Lösung für den Themenstarter finden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Apr. 2017)

Melde mich heute abend, bin auf der Arbeit.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Apr. 2017)

@mitch genau das weiß ich ja.
So eie der Wasserstand in der ersten tonne angezigt wird kann ich mit den Tonnen runter gehen.
Nur wenn die durchläufe von tonne zu tonne immer noch zu hoch sind bekomme ich dennoch nicht den gewünschten durchlauf für die Pumpe.
@ThorstenC 
Holzbretter sind schon geschichte.
Um den Filter soll ein schuppen mit Isolation entstehen dann ist alles trocken und frostsicher vor Schäden. 
Du sagst größer als DN 110 dann kann ich doch die alten löcher trotzdem nehmen und nach unten hin größer werden oder?

In den Filter soll kommen.
Erste tonne bürsten 
Zweite tonne matten 
Und die 3 te __ Hel-x 17 belüftet was schon drin ist und auch mit der Pumpe funktioniert.

Und erstmal wird abgesenkt dann kann msn immer noch bohren kleben oder komplett was anderes machen.
Habe halt auch schon an einen fertigen 4 kammer filter mit Vortex gedacht.


----------



## krallowa (6. Apr. 2017)

Moin,
hier noch einmal etwas für alle verständlicher zum Thema "Höhe des Auslaufes aus dem Teich:
Je tiefer die Stelle im Teich, desto höher ist der Druck der auf dem Austrittspunkt steht.
Heißt: Je tiefer ich im Teich bin, umso höher ist der Druck auf die Wand.
Kennt man ja, im oberen Bereich kann ich unter Wasser noch Folie bewegen, je tiefer ich komme umso mehr wird die Folie an das Erdreich gepresst und lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen.
In beiden Fällen läuft die Tonne bis zum Ausgleich der Füllhöhe voll, aber im unteren Fall mit mehr Druck wenn ich die Tonne leerpumpen möchte und somit fließt auch mehr nach.


----------



## ikke (6. Apr. 2017)

Genau so habe ich das gemeint. Konnte es nur nicht so anschaulich erklären.
Und wenn dann das Wasser noch bergauf und durch Bögen läuft bleibt nicht viel vom Druck. 
Danke für die anschauliche Darstellung.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2017)

es dreht sich ja hier nur um die Funktionsweise eines Teichfilters der in "_Schwerkraft_" betrieben wird

1. wenn ich den filter so betreibe: 
schieber zu ==> tonne leerpumpen ==> schieber auf ==> tonne volllaufen ==> schieber zu
dann hängt der druck mit dem das wasser _*anfänglich*_ in die tonne strömt von der einbautiefe des rohres ab, je tiefer desto größer der druck (differenzdruck)  - nur so kann ich die tonne mit mehr druck anfahren 

2. wenn ich den filter so betreibe: 
tonne kontinuierlich abpumpen 
hier hängt der erreichbare differenzdruck nur von der leistung der pumpe  und einbautiefe des rohres ab

_*aber*_​was nützt eine tonne die immer fast leer(gepumpt) ist - wo kommt das sieb/filtermaterial hin  und was brauche ich mehr an Energie








​


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Apr. 2017)

Nu läuft auch wieder alles sehr gut.
Den Bodenablauf habe ich 20% offen und den skimmer 100% weil ich sonst keinen sog durch den Skimmer bekomme. Die rohre vom Skimmer sind auch nicht allzutief sodass nicht allzuviel Druck entstehen kann.
Aber so wie es jetzt läuft ist es Perfekt. Wie gut die Pumpe zieht werde ich morgen testen.
Imoment läuft sie auf 40% und es ist eine sehr deutliche Wasserbewegung im Teich zu sehen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Apr. 2017)

Wurde heute alles um 6 cm tiefer gesetzt. Nu haben die 110 KG volle durchfluss Möglichkeit. 
Die ganzen HT bögen werden durch PVC gesetzt dazu aber mehr im Teichbau threat.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Apr. 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend,
Ich war heute morgen mal am Filter und habe die erste Tonne ausgerichtet da diese noch etwas Schief stand.
So sieht das ganze nun aus wenn die schieber offen sind und die Pumpe nicht läuft.
  
Ich denke so kann man das lassen.
Ich habe genug durchfluss und wenn ich den regler zum Wasserfall öffne und den normalen Auslauf schließe kann nicht's Überlaufen.


----------

